# Pond Luck w/ Pics



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Been doing really good at the pond lately for Bass/Catfish/Gills/Perch. But have been after Bass. Just using a simple bait. Night Crawlers. We got 7 Bass in an hour today along with 40 Gills. Yesterday we got 10 Bass and 70 Gills. Its been awesome! Only problem has been the occasional Snapper. Its caused us to move a lot more than usual But w/ Farm Ponds every spot is a good one. This week alone I've taken 5 friends from School fishing and am taking more tomorrow. P.S- Since they're new to fishing they're just learning how to lip a fish. Thats why I'm in the photos. Haha


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice largies bud!!!!How big r the gils!?!??! If they're over 8" id be keepin some for the pan! lol


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Those are some nice fish, great job. Good to hear you're introducing you friends to fishing, there are some that would keep that spot all to themselves. 

Way to be!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I could be a friend.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha! Jykes. You could! Nah. These are some friends from school I've known since Kindergarten. They like to fish but now since they're getting some Big Bass they're really loving it. And Scum Frog. The Pond has a bunch of stunted Gills. They don't get big. They're big ones in there but they're rare. We've got a few 9s and 10s but we're mainly keeping the little ones for Cut-Bait and putting the big fish back.


----------

